# Nutri-vet



## BIO (Sep 21, 2004)

Just a few pics more coming soon


----------



## dpac207 (Sep 24, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## jsjs24 (Sep 24, 2004)

Pretty cool, I'm assuming this is a UG lab


----------



## BIO (Sep 24, 2004)

No legal company in Mexico.

Here are certificate of analysis. The tren is now 100mg/ml not 75mg/ml and test suspension is 100mg/ml 20ml vial.


----------



## heavy (Sep 25, 2004)

If only customs wasn't a bitch ;(


----------



## dutchbodybuilde (Sep 26, 2004)

*interesting*

Interesting new company, a lot of succes bro's!!
And custums can be fooled easily..IP does it since years.


----------



## heavy (Sep 26, 2004)

chris 1 said:
			
		

> Do you Have alot of problems with customs in Canada  ? :Beer:



Yes, especially west coast, they are really bad.


----------



## BIO (Sep 27, 2004)

heavy said:
			
		

> Yes, especially west coast, they are really bad.



Tabs are no problem but injects are. The IP gear is sent in Jugs and it makes it but Nutri-vet will not sell gear in jugs they are not underground company. Tabs can be sent like iP sends or sent in other methods that works.


----------



## dpac207 (Sep 27, 2004)

bio labs, is the cyp-ject 200 mg or 250mg?


----------



## BIO (Sep 28, 2004)

dpac207 said:
			
		

> bio labs, is the cyp-ject 200 mg or 250mg?



We have stopped all production of 200mg/ml but we have many bottles in circulation. 250mg/ml is in full production.


----------



## miller0711 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello, I have a bottle of Nutri Vet Bold-Ject 200. How do I check to see if it is real or fake. Thanks Lisa


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 20, 2004)

miller0711 said:
			
		

> Hello, I have a bottle of Nutri Vet Bold-Ject 200. How do I check to see if it is real or fake. Thanks Lisa


Chris 1 has picture posted above #7.


----------



## BIO (Oct 21, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Chris 1 has picture posted above #7.



Thanks DR. Yes I replied back to you its real! later B


----------



## adrenaline (Nov 27, 2004)

ive been searching the internet like crazy to find out more about this company but cant find anything really..the AR forum doesnt have anything on it ive only really seen it talked about on here...anybody know any history with it or have used it..are the doses accurate unlike QV...and do they only have cyp or do they make ent as well?


----------

